# conformation- please critique this 3 yo warmblood



## amber127 (Mar 4, 2012)

I'm trying out the mare pictured here. She's a 3 1/2 yo warmblood, currently 16 hh and rides nice. She's neither uphill or down while riding. She is a bit "weedy" right now and I don't have much experience with warmbloods (I've always owned quarter crosses or welsh ponies). I know they take longer to grow and develop. I know she's grown from this summer. Please let me know what you think! One pic is her being jumped late this summer (they started jumping her this summer) and another is her taken recently - she hasn't had a blanket all winter and is quite woolly.

thanks so much!


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

she needs to be unsaddled and squared up . She looks like a few groceries would not hurt. Also it is hard to tell her muscle tone in this pic her front leg is forward , what is her shoulder angle? she looks 'weak' in her hind end. She needs some basic work to muscle her hind end and top line. and needs some weight.


----------



## sarahver (Apr 9, 2010)

Hey there! Can't tell anything really conformation wise, given that the horse is not standing square, and is tacked up also. I would be pretty unimpressed that a 3 1/12 year old is jumping, especially that height. 

Good luck in your search and if you get better pics be sure to share them with us!


----------



## amber127 (Mar 4, 2012)

Here's a couple of pics of her standing a bit more square but still with a saddle on. I'll get one of her without a saddle tomorrow. I've trained younger ponies and QH crosses for jumping, pleasure, and dressage and am looking for a younger horse for me to eventually do mini events with. I agree she definitely needs some groceries. I have her on a 1 month trial and have started adding grain (she was only on hay) and now I think I might add rice bran oil to her feedings. I think she also needs muscle- I'm only doing flat work and round pen with her to try to build it up. It concerns me she was being jumped so young though. Thanks for the help!


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

When looking from the front is she splayed out? she looks okay, but its hard to tell on the soft footing, and with some weight, corn oil is good , shes still young, i would not add grain, what kind of hay? dont go over 17% protein or you can set her up for kidney , liver damage. she has about 4 yrs to grow still. I would concetrate on feeding her, an ground work. I would also wrap her legs for support during work outs. The first pic, jumping , almost looks like a diff horse with summer coat. If she is straight legged. (no horse is perfect) and if you think you can build up that rear in muscle, she will be a nice mare.


----------



## cakemom (Jul 4, 2010)

Does bother me that at 3 1/2 she is being jumped, and was in the summer. May set her up for some problems later on.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cowgirls Boots (Apr 6, 2011)

I don't know, but to me that first pic of her jumping doesn't really look like it could be her. Then again horses can look totally different from summer to winter. 

Also-- jumping at 3? Especially that height? I like her and all but the jumping at 3 scares me a bit.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## teamfire (May 27, 2011)

What would you be planning to do with her?


----------



## amber127 (Mar 4, 2012)

Due to it snowing and being windy today the barn was empty so there was no one to hold her square. This was as square as I could get her to stand while being tied! 

I'm used to judging already developed horses and ponies and having a hard time judging her conformation. I can definitely tell she needs groceries and muscle to fill out her topline and belly area. She's up to date on vaccines and worming and is fed hay grown on site with free access to round bales. She was much more filled out this summer/fall but slowly dropped over winter.

I like her personality and she's easy to train and very alert. I've done basic join-up stuff (Parelli, Clinton Anderson) and taken her at a third field pace fox-hunting (walk/trot/canter) and she's very energetic but responsive. I am looking for something a bit bigger (in the process of selling a large pony hunter I have trained for 5 yrs) and one I can train for a fox-hunter and cross country. Like I said- I have her on a one month trial so I'm trying to get as many opinions as possible! Thanks so much!


----------



## yourcolorfuladdiction (Feb 19, 2012)

She's camped under in front. Being camped under will prevent her from having a long fluid stride and predispose her to unsoundness. It typically causes excessive wear on the hoof and increased pressure on the ligaments and tendons.

She's got a big blocky head, which she might or might not grow into, but it will always be big and blocky.

Her neck is a little long and definitely thick. As you said she does need topline work but look at the size of her neck already, it's going to be HUGE. It also ties in low on her chest.

She's a little croup high but i wouldn't worry about that, she'll probably even out as she grows. She'll continue to grow and fill out until she's at least 6.

She definitely needs weight on her, hay isn't going to cut it for her. We've had some young warmbloods that need meals 3 times a day plus free choice hay just to keep the weight on and keep them growing. Sometimes they just grow so big so fast that they'll get skinny just from growing so much.


----------

